# 1995 Nissan Truck V6 XE FAN CLUTCH



## retsof (Oct 10, 2015)

Fan Clutch, 1995 Nissan Truck 3.0 V6 XE
Do I need to remove the radiator in order to change out the fan clutch?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

No.

Just reach your hand in there with an end wrench (10mm, I think) and take the 4 little bolts off.

Then, it can be moved around until it slips out from around the fan shroud.

The fan clutch is the same for all Nissan trucks with the V6 engine.


----------



## retsof (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank You, jp2code. I appreciate you taken the time to answer my question. I will try it today. Thanks again. retsof.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you take the shroud off it makes life easier, but what ever works for you


----------



## retsof (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advise. I have just changed out the fan clutch, had to loosen the shroud, remove top radiator hose and it came out and went back in real quick. TEST DROVE: sounds like an airplane, all the time, temp needle is 1/4 hot. Just changed anti freeze, new radiator, new water pump, new thermostat, bled the system through the little bolt on the back of the engine. I though this clutch fan only came on when it was hot, or just above the half way point. Any thoughts on this problem? (The fan clutch has the OEM part number on the box.)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Upon first starting the car when the engine is cold, the fan clutch should “clutch up” and an increase in noise and airflow should be obvious. After about 60-90 seconds, the fan should un-clutch and the noise and airflow should drop. The fan will continue to turn but at a much reduced speed. As the engine warms and the thermostat opens to regulate the temperature, the air thru the radiator gets hotter and the clutch will sense this, thereby increasing the speed of the fan to maintain a normal operating temperature.


----------



## retsof (Oct 10, 2015)

So why does the clutch fan roar all the time? The temp needle is only about 1/4. When the engine is not running, the clutch fan is very hard to turn by hand.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It should only "roar" for 30-seconds, at most, when you first crank the engine.

If it keeps going, you have a bad fan clutch.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

retsof said:


> So why does the clutch fan roar all the time? The temp needle is only about 1/4. When the engine is not running, the clutch fan is very hard to turn by hand.


With the engine shut off, you should be able to turn the fan by hand very easily. It looks like either you have a defective unit or the wrong one for your vehicle.


----------



## retsof (Oct 10, 2015)

Sent the so called OEM Fan clutch back as defective. Bought a real nissan OEM at a dealership in Arizona. I am in N.Calif.). also OEM Thermo. install both and now the truck runs like new, no noise except for a few seconds in the a.m. Heat gauge between half and empty. just like it had been 20 years ago when I bought it. Thanks to all for the feedback and support. Retsof


----------

